# Connemara stallions - esp to our irish members



## Clepottage (29 May 2010)

Not for me, they're stunning but I'm a warmblood girl :blush:

I'm trying to do a bit of research into connemara stallions standing at stud both in the UK and Ireland but am struggling to find much info online. 
I have the British Connemara Society website and one or two english studs standing connie stallions but can't find any in Ireland and much less the 'proper' breed breed society page. 

Anyone able to suggest stallions or help with websites please?


----------



## Stormy123456 (29 May 2010)

When I was looking for a youngster in Ireland, I got shown around a Connie Stud. It was called Look Out Stud. They had a couple of stallions there last year, who were very nice. 
Clive was very enthusiastic and helpful. 
www.lookoutstud.com


----------



## fred99 (29 May 2010)

Mirah Samson is on our yard.  PM me if you want more details


----------



## vandypip (29 May 2010)

I have a 4 year old gelding by Currachmore Cashel and his temperment is 2nd to none


----------



## Clepottage (29 May 2010)

This is great guys, keep em coming!

Does anyone know anything about Burning Daylight? Info? Pics of him and/or his progeny...


----------



## burtonse (29 May 2010)

http://www.esatclear.ie/~benita/horses/ownerstallions.htm

this site may be useful.

earl of castlefrench- i have a really nice pony by him.


----------



## FlorenceBassey (29 May 2010)

I have a 14.2hh Connemara x gelding by Templebready fear bui, not sure what he is crossed with as he's dam side of the passport is blank, But my boy is second to none temprement wise, scope wise etc he has a massive fan club and anyone that sits on him loves him, From now on i will only have a connemara or connemara x


----------



## whizzica (29 May 2010)

I have a part bred by Earl of Castleffrench as well!!!!  xx


----------



## Irishlife (30 May 2010)

http://www.cpbs.ie/ this is the Irish connemara pony society.

A lot of stallions are owned by individuals as well as studs but this site will point you to pedigrees and the database of all pedigree ponies registered and their breeders. There is lots of interesting information.


----------



## Jackpotsstud (30 May 2010)

I met Templebready Fear Bui when he was in England.  He is a fantastic stallion with a great record in producing offspring who have gone on to  be extremely successful in show jumping and eventing.  I believe he is back in Ireland now.


----------



## Clepottage (30 May 2010)

Irishlife said:



http://www.cpbs.ie/ this is the Irish connemara pony society.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant, thanks Irishlife, thats exactly what I was after.

Any more for any more??


----------



## gadetra (30 May 2010)

Check out the Monaghanstown ponies. They stand with the Rabbite's in Castletowngeoghan in Westmeath in Ireland and they have a good few nice stallions standing, nice pedigrees and young one's too.
This is the pedigree page for Monaghstown Fionn, the studs flagship stallion:
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/monaghanstown+fionn


----------



## vandypip (30 May 2010)

I think he's now in France.


----------



## cliodhna (8 December 2010)

I have two mares by Currachmore Cashel..love him. One of the mare's dam is by Cloonisle Cashel. I guess this makes me highly biased by love all their ponies, they're all drop dead gorgeous!

http://www.cloonislestud.com/


----------



## no_no_nanette (8 December 2010)

Peadar Murphy has several lovely Connie stallions standing at his Cullintra Stud in south east Ireland - Springfields Shadow, who we saw when we were visiting last year, is gorgeous.  This is the link: 

http://irishhorseworld.com/en/index.php?categoryid=55&s=&

(You may see one or two WB stallions that you like as well - he's stands a couple of Carmel Ryan's stallions, Royal Concorde and Carmena Z - yum!)


----------



## only_me (8 December 2010)

If you want *real* connies, you should go to conemarra in Ireland  

Proper old fashioned type ones


----------



## sdoherty (8 December 2010)

We stood a connemara stallion at stud this year, His name is Robe Dark Knight.He's gone home to his owner for the winter and i dont have any pictures of him.He's a great pony,Dark bay 148cm by Robe Earl out of an Ashfield Cathal mare.He rides and drives perfectly even during the covering season. wasnt really a fan of connemaras either but he's nice.


----------



## mojito (9 December 2010)

2 lovely performance connemaras that i've used, the first is Builders Delight who i got a gorgeous filly from this year http://www.loughernestud.com/stallions/viewdetails.asp?ID=15

and the other is Gwennic de Goariva there is no website for him so I will post a pic he jumped over in France and is now standing with Tim Carey in Westmeath, I used him this year so won't know what the foal is like til May but he is v impressive in the flesh!


----------



## maxie (9 December 2010)

Jackpotsstud said:



			I met Templebready Fear Bui when he was in England.  He is a fantastic stallion with a great record in producing offspring who have gone on to  be extremely successful in show jumping and eventing.  I believe he is back in Ireland now.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, Templebready Fear Bui is back in Ireland again although I'm not sure how many mares he is covering, he is a good age now I believe. 
We have a bay filly by him out of a Flagmount King (by King of Diamonds) mare. Now rising 3 and looking good, we are hoping she'll be a combination of both sire and dam...here's hoping!


----------



## maxie (9 December 2010)

only_me said:



			If you want *real* connies, you should go to conemarra in Ireland  

Proper old fashioned type ones 

Click to expand...


Best advice you could get! Go to Clifden show & sales in August, even just to admire.....spent 3 days there this summer on a busman's hioliday & thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## dumbnag (9 December 2010)

Lishmar Rebel, top performance stallion. Stands near Ely.


----------



## cliodhna (10 December 2010)

maxie said:



			Best advice you could get! Go to Clifden show & sales in August, even just to admire.....spent 3 days there this summer on a busman's hioliday & thoroughly enjoyed it.
		
Click to expand...

There is a stallion parade held every March which woukd be the best opportunity for viewing. There are also sales coming up in feb, if anyone is interested. You can view the catalogue online here, closer to the time

http://www.connemaraponysales.com/


----------



## magic104 (10 December 2010)

Someone may have already post, but this link might be useful
http://www.connemara-pony.com/pony-p...hp?id=S0000880


----------



## competitiondiva (12 December 2010)

OK not a connemara person, i do appreciate the breed but have no knowledge, I was looking into breeding a partbred and found a few stallions on this site:

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/advancedsearch.php?b=81&d=n&h=n&ch=&Submit=Search

I especially like numbers 4, 5, 8, 10 and 14!


----------



## Waterborn (12 December 2010)

mojito said:



			2 lovely performance connemaras that i've used, the first is Builders Delight who i got a gorgeous filly from this year http://www.loughernestud.com/stallions/viewdetails.asp?ID=15

and the other is Gwennic de Goariva there is no website for him so I will post a pic he jumped over in France and is now standing with Tim Carey in Westmeath, I used him this year so won't know what the foal is like til May but he is v impressive in the flesh!










Click to expand...

Very impressive... I have a really good mare by Woodfield Sammy whom I cannot find much about.  I know he has great breeding but nothing more, no photos, nothing!


----------



## juliehannah58 (12 December 2010)

Templebready Fear Bui is still covering and had over 80 mares last season, even though he is 22 i believe. He's standing near Cork in Ireland, along with his 4 yr old very impressive son, Darwin (who is also grade 1 connemara stallion).


----------



## edenwood (12 December 2010)

I have the connie stallion Dark Stranger we are based in Cheshire. He was bred in Ireland and competed over there, then was sold to England, he is 21 years old now,he has the most amazing temperament i could ever wish for. We have about 20 connies and part breds here at the stud. I would never have anything else now


----------



## gadetra (13 December 2010)

I used Coral Price twice. He is a Murphy's rebel horse.
Bred great bone and temp for me. He was up in Leitrim when I used him. Don't know where he is now though i think he has been sold on.


----------

